#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Еще раз об архатах

## sergey

При обсуждении особенностей Тхеравады возник разговор о несовершенстве архатов, и я сам рассуждал об этом (в частности, исходя из того, что эпитет "совершенный в знании и поведении" относится к Татхагате, Саммасамбудде). Чтобы не запутываться в ложных суждениях и других не сбивать с толку, лучше приведу слова Будды по этому поводу. Ассаджи уже ссылался на них раньше на форуме.
В Самбудда сутре (Самьютта Никая 3.66) Будда говорит: "Татхагату, о монахи, архата, Саммасамбудду, который форму оставил, освободился от страсти к ней, осуществил прекращение, освободился через непривязанность, называют Саммасамбуддой. Монаха, о монахи, который форму оставил, освободился от страсти к ней, осуществил прекращение, освободился через непривязанность называют освободившимся через мудрость."
(Tathagato bhikkhave, araham sammasambuddho rupassa nibbida viraga nirodha anupadavimutto 'sammasambuddha'ti vuccati,
bhikkhapi bhikkhave, pan~n~avimutto rupassa nibbida viraga nirodha anupada vimutto 'pan~n~avimutto'ti vuccati.)
То же говорится об остальных четырех скандхах.
Будда спрашивает: "В чем тогда разница, в чем отличие, что отличает Татхагату, архата, Саммасамбудду от монаха, освободившегося через мудрость?" и отвечает:
И отвечает, что Татхагата, архат, Саммасамбудда создал несозданный путь, открыл неоткрытый путь, проложил непроложенный путь, знаток пути, видящий путь, мастер на пути, по которому сейчас следуют ученики.
Tathagato bhikkhave, araham sammasambuddho anuppannassa maggassa uppadeta. Asanjatassa maggassa sanjaneta. Anakkhatassa maggassa akkhata. Maggan~n~u maggavidu maggakovido, magganuga ca bhikkhave, etarahi savaka viharanti, paccha samannagata. 

 Эти же слова произносит в Гопака Моггалльяна сутре (МН 108) произносит Ананда в ответ на вопрос :
"Почтенный Ананда, есть ли монах, наделенный во всех отношениях теми качествами, которыми обладал почтенный Готама - Благословенный и Саммасамбудда?"
(английский перевод, с которого я переводил: "Master Ananda, is there any one monk endowed in each & every way with the qualities with which Master Gotama -- worthy & rightly self-awakened -- was endowed?")

"Нет, брахман, нет ни одного монаха, наделенного во всех отношениях теми качествами, какими обладал Благословенный - Саммасамбудда. Потому что Благословенный был тем, кто создал несозданный путь, открыл неоткрытый путь, проложил непроложенный путь, знаток пути, видящий путь, мастер на пути. И сейчас ученики следуют пути и овладевают им после Него."
("No, brahman, there isn't any one monk endowed in each & every way with the qualities with which the Blessed One -- worthy & rightly self-awakened -- was endowed. For the Blessed One was the arouser of the unarisen path, the begetter of the unbegotten path, the expounder of the unexpounded path, the knower of the path, the expert with regard to the path, adept at the path. And now his disciples follow the path and become endowed with it after him.")

Кстати, описываемое в последней сутре происходит после париниббаны Будды.

И еще раз сошлюсь на одну из сутр, в которой говорится об особенностях архатов
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../an09-007.html

----------

